# What tree/flower is this? Blooming all over Los Angeles this May/June



## jerrystaxidermyhunter (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like a golden tain tree bees love them


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks similar, but the inflorescence is not the same. Google says golden rain flowers droop down, and are longer.

The flowers on this tree extend outward, or even upward, and as they bloom from the bottom of the inflorescence upward, the flower can almost look like a ring, if you're looking "into" it. You can see a little of that effect in the middle of my last photo, though I should go back up the street and get a better pic.


----------



## jerrystaxidermyhunter (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah the leaves are not the same either now that I took a second look


----------



## Gil-bee (May 1, 2017)

I think it's a jacaranda cuspidifolia.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Gold medallion tree Cassia leptophylla


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

dynemd said:


> Gold medallion tree Cassia leptophylla


Ding! Ding! Ding! Winner!!

There's no mistaking that flower structure. 

So are these good for bees?


----------

